# locale chars in xorg - firefox works, xterm doesn't



## dza (Jun 5, 2013)

In ~/.login_conf I have

```
:charset=ISO-8859-1:lang=da_DK.ISO8859-1
```
(because it seems I've read there is no support for UTF8 in console in FreeBSD?)

However in Xorg this is changed to .UTF8 from "locale" output. I've set keymap=danish.iso, font8x8, font8x14, font8x16. I have tried `setxkbmap dk`, I've tried changing the font for xterm with .Xdefaults:


```
*font: -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1
```

Firefox works with â‚¬ Ã†Ã˜Ã… and everything. Only xterm and rxvt do this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you run cap_mkdb(1) after making changes to ~/.login_conf?

Handbook: 24.3. Using Localization


----------



## dza (Jun 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you run cap_mkdb(1) after making changes to ~/.login_conf?
> 
> Handbook: 24.3. Using Localization



Yes


----------



## dza (Jun 9, 2013)

While this is still a cause for concern, I might add that bash doesn't fail - only csh. And what's even more weird. It's not csh, it's /bin/sh. When I use this with shell set to bash - again I can't print the characters "Ã¦Ã¸Ã¥"


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jun 15, 2013)

The default font of xterm does not provide your country characters. You must change the font in $HOME/.Xresources or via an xterm command line parameter. Changing locale setting is just half work done.


----------

